# Aquicultura



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2020 às 13:39)

*O primeiro viveiro de amêijoas em mar aberto do mundo é português e tem ambição planetária*

https://www.sapo.pt/noticias/atuali...do-mundo-e-portugues-e-tem-ambicao-planetaria


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2020 às 13:48)

*Sardinhas em aquacultura? Sim, no Algarve*

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/709707/sardinhas-em-aquacultura-sim-no-algarve?seccao=Portugal_i

Para mim, uma coisa é estudar a espécie e tentar preservar a espécie como é o caso dos cavalos-marinhos que estão em perigo de extinção na Ria Formosa outra coisa é criarmos a espécie em aquicultura para consumo.

Por este andar, o peixe ficará igual à carne tudo á base de ração.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2020 às 12:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Sardinhas em aquacultura? Sim, no Algarve*
> 
> https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/709707/sardinhas-em-aquacultura-sim-no-algarve?seccao=Portugal_i
> 
> ...



A Aquicultura será a única solução para fazer face ao aumento de consumo de peixe e marisco sem por em causa os stocks selvagens. O peixe não deve ser melhor nem mais saudável que o selvagem, mas pelo menos vai chegar a mais pessoas.

A carne não é toda à base de ração, a mais cara normalmente não é!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Out 2020 às 13:47)

Em relação á pesca e aquacultura, há muito a ser tratado.

As empresas capitalistas devem desaparecer do sector.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2020 às 15:03)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Em relação á pesca e aquacultura, há muito a ser tratado.
> 
> As empresas capitalistas devem desaparecer do sector.



Empresas capitalistas?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Out 2020 às 15:12)

MSantos disse:


> Empresas capitalistas?



Sim. Só cooperativas ou estatais na actividade. Chega de explorar os recursos humanos e naturais até ao tutano pelo lucro privado.


----------

